

Mozilla labs sudoSocial - erit01
http://mozillalabs.com/conceptseries/2010/06/01/introducing-sudosocial-me/

======
xtacy
You can hear the whirring sound of the Macbook fan :-)

------
PidGin128
Due to my inattention, I misread "sudoSocial" as "Suicidal". I briefly assumed
it was a social network self-destruct site.

Viewing the demo that page linked to, really slowed my browser down
(Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; en-US; rv:1.9.2.3) Gecko/20100401
Firefox/3.6.3).

